# Velour vs. Velvet



## Ellp

Hi all,
This question has been bugging me lately... Whats the difference between Velour and velvet? How come one is used to make diapers etc., and the other one isn't?


----------



## Izzybee

Velvet is stiffer


----------



## majazama

velvet, from my understanding, is always 100% cotton, and it's not stretchy at all. Velour, from my thread I started this morning, is aparently a 80/20 cotton/poly blend, except for the OV, which is 100% cotton.


----------



## Ellp

oh ok, that makes sense. Btw, I have seen silk velvet before, used in scarves etc. Its really really soft, and the colours are glorious


----------



## ~Megan~

I've never seen velvet from cotton, only poly blends.


----------



## Shiloh

I've got some cotton velvet don't know what to do with it...
Does anyone have any experience with Minkee Blankee Chenille for diapers?
Alison


----------



## Kari_mom

Velvet is woven, velour is knitted. Velvet can be cotton, silk, rayon, poly, and I think even wool. I've only seen cotton and poly velour.

The polyester in most cotton blend velour is in the backing, not the fuzzy part. I am sure I have seen 100% cotton velour that wasn't OV, but not in the the chain fabric stores.

HTH, I am a bit of a textile nut.


----------



## Adamsmama

Interesting thread. I've been wondering the same thing. I thought that velvet was always cotton whereas velour was usually poly/cotton. It is interesting to know that the poly in velour is only on the backing. That might explain why DS1 does better with velour lined diapers than microfleece lined diapers...


----------



## Shiloh

Does anyone have a good use for cotton velvet?
Don't know what to do with this stuff!
Alison


----------



## anhaga

Maybe that cotton velvet could make a really nice baby blanket, with cotton or a fleece on the back and nice binding of silk.


----------



## Kari_mom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiloh*
Does anyone have a good use for cotton velvet?
Don't know what to do with this stuff!
Alison

Throw pillows, christmas stockings, purses, and skirts come to mind. A simple A-line jumper for a little girl. I love the stuff.


----------



## LizaBear

http://encyclopedia.laborlawtalk.com/Velour

Quote:

Velvet is a form of textile that is woven on a special loom. It is a tufted fabric in which the cut threads are very evenly distributed, giving it its distinct feel. Velvet can be made from any fiber.

Two pieces of velvet must be woven at the same time. They are then cut apart and the two lengths of fabric are wound on separate take-up rolls. Looms which weave velvet must have two takeup rolls.

Velvet's knitted counterpart is velour. Velvet was very expensive. Corduroy and velveteen, when first produced, were considered the "poor man's velvet".

Quote:

Velour is a form of textile, a knitted counterpart of velvet.

It combines the stretchy properties of knits such as spandex with the rich appearance and feel of velvet.

It is used in dancewear for the ease of movement it affords. Velour is also popular for warm, colorful casual clothing.


----------



## majazama

I just wanted to correct what I said before... it's actually velveteen that is 100% cotton, and velor and velvet can both be made with various materials.


----------



## sewingbarbj

The term velvet verses velour specificaly refers to the construction of the fabric, not he fiber it is made of.
Velvet is a woven backed fabric with the cut pile, no stetch
Velour is a knit fabric with the cut pile, stretchy.

Both fabrics come in all sorts of fibers, from silk to cotton( I know the velour is available in organic cotton for sure







) and many synthetic blends.

Woven fabrics are stiffer and more durable, but only have a bit of stretch on the bias.
Knit fabrics are softer and drapier and a bit less durable, but they are nice and stretchy.
Hope that makes sence


----------

